# una domanda



## Old tropiale (8 Febbraio 2008)

Buongiorno a tutti sono un ragazzo che si sta separando e da poco tempo vivo in un'altra casa non più con mia moglie. Ho gia avviato il procedimento per la separazione consensuale e a breve fine marzo dovrò recarmi in tribunale per l'atto vero e proprio.
La mia domanda è la seguente se frequento qualche altra persona e mia moglie lo viene a sapere rischio qualche cosa? o dato che non siamo più sotto lo stesso tetto e a breve c'è il tribunale non vige più la fedeltà del matrimonio?
può usare qulacosa contro di me....premetto la causa della separazione non è un trdimento e la persona che frequento l'ho conosciuta dopo avere acambiato casa.

Grazie mi sareste di grande aiuto


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

tropiale ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti sono un ragazzo che si sta separando e da poco tempo vivo in un'altra casa non più con mia moglie. Ho gia avviato il procedimento per la separazione consensuale e a breve fine marzo dovrò recarmi in tribunale per l'atto vero e proprio.
> La mia domanda è la seguente se frequento qualche altra persona e mia moglie lo viene a sapere rischio qualche cosa? o dato che non siamo più sotto lo stesso tetto e a breve c'è il tribunale non vige più la fedeltà del matrimonio?
> può usare qulacosa contro di me....premetto la causa della separazione non è un trdimento e la persona che frequento l'ho conosciuta dopo avere acambiato casa.
> 
> Grazie mi sareste di grande aiuto


 
Non può fare nulla, tranquillo... Però per evitare casini cerca di essere discreto.
Non avete figli?


----------



## Old tropiale (8 Febbraio 2008)

no non abbiamo figli...sai cosè la sfiga è che per sbaglio le ho inviato un sms con scritto buonanotte amore sono stato bene con te questa sera però non c'era nessun nome è questo che mi preoccupa...può utilizzare in tribunale questo sms secondo te?


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

tropiale ha detto:


> no non abbiamo figli...sai cosè la sfiga è che per sbaglio le ho inviato un sms con scritto buonanotte amore sono stato bene con te questa sera però non c'era nessun nome è questo che mi preoccupa...può utilizzare in tribunale questo sms secondo te?


 

















   ... scusa ma non ho resistito!

No no non lo può utilizzare in tribunale, però tu c'hai dei grossi sensi di colpa nei confronti di tua moglie e questa cosa... vuoi essere scoperto? E perdonato? E riaccolto? Medita prima di fare casini...


----------



## Old tropiale (8 Febbraio 2008)

no sinceramente di mia moglie non me ne importa nulla sono preoccupato perchè non vorrei che questo bloccasse il procedimento intribunale...con questa nuova persona sto da dio!!!


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

tropiale ha detto:


> no sinceramente di mia moglie non me ne importa nulla sono preoccupato perchè non vorrei che questo bloccasse il procedimento intribunale...con questa nuova persona sto da dio!!!


Sì sì ti credo... Hai lasciato tua moglie per lei?


----------



## Old tropiale (8 Febbraio 2008)

no lo conosciuta molto tempo dopo...l'ho lasciata perchè diciamo che in alcuni momenti aveva attimi di pazzia ed era diventato tutto insopportabile.


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

tropiale ha detto:


> no lo conosciuta molto tempo dopo...l'ho lasciata perchè diciamo che in alcuni momenti aveva attimi di pazzia ed era diventato tutto insopportabile.


Mah io cercherei di riflettere un po'. Non è cosa da poco l'errore di invio che hai fatto... Spero che la tua compagna sia single e che dire? Buona fortuna...


----------



## Old tropiale (8 Febbraio 2008)

in che senso di riflettere? grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## MK (8 Febbraio 2008)

tropiale ha detto:


> in che senso di riflettere? grazie per l'aiuto


Nel senso che forse dietro tutta questa paura che tua moglie scopra la vostra storia ci potrebbe essere altro. Ben altro...


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Nel senso che forse dietro tutta questa paura che tua moglie scopra la vostra storia ci potrebbe essere altro. Ben altro...


Non sono d'accordo. Secondo me è solo preoccupato del fatto che la moglie possa appigliarsi a questa nuova relazione x fargli dei casini in sede di separazione. Inoltre credo anche che si senta infastidito dal fatto che la moglie sia a conoscenza di una parte della sua nuova vita privata.


----------



## soleluna80 (8 Febbraio 2008)

tropiale ha detto:


> no non abbiamo figli...sai cosè la sfiga è che per sbaglio le ho inviato un sms con scritto buonanotte amore sono stato bene con te questa sera però non c'era nessun nome è questo che mi preoccupa...può utilizzare in tribunale questo sms secondo te?


Certo che però pure tu....


----------



## Mari' (8 Febbraio 2008)

tropiale ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti sono un ragazzo che si sta separando e da poco tempo vivo in un'altra casa non più con mia moglie. Ho gia avviato il procedimento per la separazione consensuale e a breve fine marzo dovrò recarmi in tribunale per l'atto vero e proprio.
> La mia domanda è la seguente se frequento qualche altra persona e mia moglie lo viene a sapere rischio qualche cosa? o dato che non siamo più sotto lo stesso tetto e a breve c'è il tribunale non vige più la fedeltà del matrimonio?
> può usare qulacosa contro di me....premetto la causa della separazione non è un trdimento e la persona che frequento l'ho conosciuta dopo avere acambiato casa.
> 
> Grazie mi sareste di grande aiuto


Ho letto che fortunatamente non avete figli ... tua moglie lavora? 

E' autosufficiente? 

Se e' si non hai nulla da temere ... l'abbandono del tetto coniugale non esiste piu', come anche l'adulterio.


Quindi auguri per il futuro.


----------



## Old tropiale (11 Febbraio 2008)

si è autosufficiente e lavora...è come dici tu il mio timore è che possa fare casini in fase di separazione del resto non me ne può importare ben che meno!!!!


----------

